# gordita



## Mia75

I have an (Argentine) friend that calls me all sorts of strange stuff, including gordita (No, I'm not chubby.. ) I don't speak Spanish (trying to learn, though) - but did manage to find out that gordita means chubby (?). He claims that "gordita" really is a very cute & sweet thing to call me - so, is that true or should I slap him next time he says that...? 

Thanks!!!


----------



## johnnyneuro

Don't worry, it just means cute. It's often used with reference to babies and kids in general.

Out of interest, in the south of Spain they use "hermosa" to mean cubby.

John


----------



## ailama

Don´t slap him!  

He is telling you the truth, that's a sweet way to call you, that's it.


----------



## Mia75

Wow, that was quick!!

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Mei

Your're lucky some of them call me "loquita" in a sweet way, of course!

Mei


----------



## danielfranco

He could be trying to be facetious when he calls you "chubby", especially if you're not, at all. But sometimes we hispanics (especially the Mexicans from Mexico City) really like to use the diminutive -ito/-ita in a caring-tender-loving-way attitude...
No, really!
Dan "Flaquito" F


----------



## coquita

No te preocupes! 
I'm from Argentina and I can assure you that it has nothing to do with your body. It's a sweet way to call somebody you care for. It's very common for couples to call each other like that. Gorda, gordo, gordita...
Bye!


----------



## lazarus1907

Yes, I don't think it is a bad word, when used in the right tone. It is often abreviated as "gordi", by the way.

There are lots of these "cute" words such as "chato", which literarily means "flat nosed" or "snub nosed", but is is used as "darling"

This applies to Spain, at least.

PS- You won't believe how much is your friend paying us for saying all this!


----------



## chejo

I would not use gordita in Spain... only with a very close friend, or a sister... here this is not so commonly used as in America...


----------



## lazarus1907

chejo said:
			
		

> I would not use gordita in Spain... only with a very close friend, or a sister... here this is not so commonly used as in America...



Yes, chejo, you need to be really close to someone to say that without meaning an offense, but it is still used affectionatelly sometimes.

By the way, was that character from "Spirited Away"?


----------



## mawida

I can't find a word in english for this expression we are describing each other and there are people that is neither thin nor fat what word can I use? help me please


----------



## isabel.eim

Hi,

You can use "chubby".

By the way, welcome to the forum


----------



## Cubanboy

isabel.eim said:


> Hi,
> 
> You can use "chubby".
> 
> By the way, welcome to the forum



Pero chubby es ''rechoncho'', ''regordete''. No se me ocurre una palabra para el intermedio entre delgado y gordo.


----------



## bailarín

Hello. Sometimes we use the word "healthy" to say someone looks well-fed but not fat.

For example, he/she is looking healthy these days.

In urban talk (which is becoming more mainstream these days) some people say "thick," but this is primarily used in describing women.

For example, Jennifer Lopez is thick.

Hope this helps.

PD. Un saludo especial hasta Cuba para mi compa.


----------



## Guayete05

Creo que también se puede decir "plump" o "a little on the plump side" y cosas por el estilo.


----------



## bailarín

Hola. "plump" también tiene una conotación de estar gordo/a. En mi mente, cuando oigo "plump", pienso en un chamaco gordo.  Como Ralphie en los Simpsons. Jaja.


----------



## Guayete05

Puede ser... ja, ja... ¿y si dices "a little on the plump side"? ¿estarías sugiriendo que está gordísim@" o "que tira a gordit@" - "que está un poquito gord@"?


----------



## isabel.eim

Qué tal "curvy"?

Se que se usa sólo para mujeres. Pero en el caso de mujeres como Jessica Simpson se les llama "curvy". Aunque este adjetivo suena positivo, tal vez.


----------



## bailarín

Pues en mi opinión humilde, ninguna de las dos.  "A little on the plump side" es una forma más simpática de decir la misma cosa.  Que él/ella está gordo/a.


----------



## bailarín

"curvy" es más suave que "thick", y lo prefiero si van a usarlo en conversación cotidiana. "thick", como dije antes, es jerga callejera. "curvy" es una opción excelente y también tiene una conotación positiva y muy sexy.


----------



## Guayete05

Gracias, bailarín, ahora entiendo un poco mejor la expresión. No es lo mismo aprender inglés desde la distancia que estar inmerso en el mundo angloparlante.


----------



## mawida

and what if I m talking about a girl?


----------



## micafe

I always say "She's a little overweight"..


----------



## bailarín

I would NEVER call a girl overweight, unless you want to die a painful death. 

If you are still referring to your original post and want a way to say she is neither fat nor thin, I would say she looks healthy.  This is very neutral.  If you want to add some sex appeal, I would say she looks curvy (as suggested by isabel.eim).


----------



## Tsukigalleta

Sometimes a friend could tell another "estás un poco/poquitín gordita" o "has engordado un poquito" implying that she should lose some weight but trying not to hurt her feelings. How do you say that in english?


----------



## bailarín

Well, if you're a close friend of someone, I imagine that you can simply say something like "You're getting a little muffin top" (If you are familiar with a muffin, you know that the top bulges out a little from the bottom. Click here.) or "Have you gained a little?".  There are many ways to say it if you're a close friend.


----------



## Tsukigalleta

bailarín said:


> Well, if you're a close friend of someone, I imagine that you can simply say something like "You're getting a little muffin top" (If you are familiar with a muffin, you know that the top bulges out a little from the bottom. Click here.) or "Have you gained a little?".  There are many ways to say it if you're a close friend.



Thanks


----------



## micafe

bailarín said:


> I would NEVER call a girl overweight, unless you want to die a painful death.



Oh, I wouldn't either... . I was talking about a *third* person... he he 
.


----------



## Hogwaump

"Pleasingly plump" and "pleasantly plump" are common expressions. "Pudgy" (U.K. podgy) can mean something similar to gordita, depending on context. "Zaftig" is less common, an imported word by way of Yiddish. I would also include buxom, fleshy, and full-figured as similar terms.


----------



## mby

My fiance calls me gordita all the time, and I know it means chubby girl.  But the problem is that I have not been well, and have gained a lot of weight. So it makes me upset every time hs says it.  But his response is always that he is spanish, and this is normal.   I don't know what to say to that.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Just say you don't like it.


----------



## mby

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Just say you don't like it.


thank you, I do. He sticks to that it is a purely innocent spanish comment and that I am making more out of it....


----------



## gengo

mby said:


> My fiance calls me gordita all the time, and I know it means chubby girl.  But the problem is that I have not been well, and have gained a lot of weight. So it makes me upset every time h*e* says it.  But his response is always that he is *S*panish, and this is normal.   I don't know what to say to that.



As you see from the replies to this thread, in (some forms of) Spanish gordita just means sweetie, honey, etc., and doesn't mean that you are fat.  But if it still bothers you, just ask him to use an English term of endearment.  Maybe you can choose one together.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

gengo said:


> But if it still bothers you, just ask him to use an English term of endearment.  Maybe you can choose one together.


Hear these words of wisdom.



mby said:


> But his response is always that he is spanish, and this is normal.


Is he really from Spain, or does he speak Spanish? I don't think it's that common in my country. I know some Argentinians who use it, not Spaniards.


----------



## sarah_

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Hear these words of wisdom.


----------



## Soledad Medina

Mby, bienvenida al foro.   

Tengo entendido que la palabra 'gordita' se usa como una expresión de cariño, y sin segundas intenciones, en toda Latinoamérica.   Sin embargo, el consejo de Gengo es muy bueno.  Si no te gusta que tu novio te diga "gordita" debes hablar con él y entre los dos escoger un término cariñoso en inglés.   Otra solución sería que tú comiences a llamarlo "gordito".
Saludos












Quote Reply 

Report


----------



## gengo

Soledad, I hope you don't mind, but since Mby said she doesn't yet speak Spanish, I am translating your post.

_Mby, welcome to the forum.

I understand that the word 'gordita' is used as an expression of affection, and without any bad intentions, throughout Latin America. However, Gengo's advice is very good. If you don't like your boyfriend saying "gordita" you should talk to him and between the two of you choose a term of endearment in English. Another solution would be for you to start calling him "gordito."_

I like that last one!


----------



## Soledad Medina

Mby, please accept my apologies for writing to you in Spanish.  Fortunately, Gengo had the courtesy of translating my words.  By the way, I have the secret hope that you start calling your fiance "gordito".   

Gengo, thank you very much for translating my post.   It was very kind of you.


----------



## michelmontescuba

In Cuba at least, "gordita" is not necessarily a term of endearment. It is either a way to say that someone is slightly overweight or a mild way to refer to someone that is more than slightly overweight. It might be a term of endearment in certain situations, where the person you are trying to endear is actually overweight or slightly overweight.
Ex: "Como te extraño mi gordita linda."


----------



## michelmontescuba

Other situation where the word "gordita" is also applied in Cuba is when refering to someone that is not overweight, but has gained some weight lately and looks rounder or fuller than before.
Ex: "Que gordita te has puesto ultimamente."


----------



## Circunflejo

mby said:


> So it makes me upset every time hs says it. But his response is always that he is spanish, and this is normal. I don't know what to say to that.


Tell him that if he's happy/fine upseting you, you are done with him.


----------



## Magazine

mby said:


> But the problem is that I have not been well, and have gained a lot of weight.


Hi mby, listen: If he wanted to offend you (now that you have gained _a lot of weight_ in your own words) he would call you gorda! Trust me, we do. 

He calls you "mi gordita" if you are actually really overweight, he loves you, dear, and he is showing it. Just feel happy that he is ok with however you look, as gordita , no doubt, mby, is endearing the way he says it, in no way offensive. 

We actually call our children that...you know, a chubby little darling...is just always " mi gordito, mi gordita"


----------



## EvanWilliams

If he starts calling you “Gordota”...😁. Then worry.


----------



## Magazine

EvanWilliams said:


> If he starts calling you “Gordota”...😁. Then worry.


----------



## brendita_farias

I am argentinean and it is a sweet way to show affection.  It's like sweetie, baby, honey!


----------



## Soledad Medina

Brendita, welcome to the forum.     I'm glad you participated in this thread to confirm that in Argentina  to say 'gordita' is a sweet way to show affection, like saying sweetie, baby or honey.  It's the same in Mexico and other Latin American countries.  And I just said "other Latin American countries", not "all".    What is really cute is that even if a girl is skinny her boyfriend would still call her "my gordita" because it doesn't have to do with her weight, only with his love for her.

I would like to share with Mby the following link of a beautiful article, written in English, by an American young woman from Northern California who married a Mexican guy. She explains here how bad she felt the first time he called her "my gordita":
“Gordita”

I apologize for any mistakes in English.  I can assure that I did my best.
Regards


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Magazine said:


> We actually call our children that...you know, a chubby little darling...is just always " mi gordito, mi gordita".


But have you ever called your girlfriend / wife 'gordita'? Do your friends call them that?


----------



## Magazine

Yes, I have aldo. Para mí es totalmente cariñoso, y, además, no necesariamente sirve solo para una mujer gordita, también para niños o, te digo más, para mujeres flacas.

Yo considero eso de gordita como una palabra cariñosa. No veo que nadie pueda decir gordita en plan ofensivo. 



brendita_farias said:


> I am argentinean and it is a sweet way to show affection.  It's like sweetie, baby, honey!


Welcome to the forum, Brenda 

Seeeeee, mby, there is nothing offensive about calling you gordita. 

Actually, I was somewhat fatter some time ago and was called "mi gordo", no diminutive for men, but it is just the same, the woman in question was calling me _sweetie_.


----------



## brendita_farias

Soledad Medina said:


> Brendita, welcome to the forum.     I'm glad you participated in this thread to confirm that in Argentina  to say 'gordita' is a sweet way to show affection, like saying sweetie, baby or honey.  It's the same in Mexico and other Latin American countries.  And I just said "other Latin American countries", not "all".    What is really cute is that even if a girl is skinny her boyfriend would still call her "my gordita" because it doesn't have to do with her weight, only with his love for her.
> 
> I would like to share with Mby the following link of a beautiful article, written in English, by an American young woman from Northern California who married a Mexican guy. She explains here how bad she felt the first time he called her "my gordita":
> “Gordita”
> 
> I apologize for any mistakes in English.  I can assure that I did my best.
> Regards


Thanks Soledad, beautiful article!


----------

